# Utah State vs yBu



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Should be an interesting game this week. It seems like home field advantage has been the key the last few meetings. I just hope for more than a final score of 6-3 this year. Here is some good banter:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha pretty funny. Go Aggies!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the game as well. Should be pretty fun!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any predictions?

I'll give the cougs the nod. Let's see--how does 27 to 26 sound?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

All just depends on what Cougar team shows up. The team that dismantled Texas, or that choked against Utah. The best thing BYU has going for the game, is USU's aptitude for ALMOST winning games against bigger schools (Utah, USC, Wisconsin, Auburn, BYU, to name a few from the last year or two.) Of course, the last trip to Logan didn't end well for the Cougars so it should be good. The only thing about the game that would surprise me is a blow-out by either team. It'll be a close one for sure.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

21-17 Ags is my guess


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe Utah State wins this game. Did Taysom Hill get injured last year against Utah State so maybe he is looking for a little revenge also?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I believe Utah State wins this game. Did Taysom Hill get injured last year against Utah State so maybe he is looking for a little revenge also?


One could argue that the only person at fault for that one was Brandon Doman.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Have to remember, the Cougars were the only team to corral Chuck E last year. Ziggy threw him around like a rag doll. Of course, Ziggy is gone now. And no one else has the speed to run him down.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Be Coug hunting tonight- letting the dogs out.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope Chuckie is ok.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah. He's a stud. Harrison is holding his own tho. Even tho BYU is beating the He** out of them


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I did not see that one coming. That sure sucks about Keaton and Whimpey. I hope they both make speedy recoveries.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate to see great athletes get hurt. I also hate to get a win on a team that is not full strength because in the back of your mind, you have to wonder if Chuckie played would the score be different?


----------

